# Cleanup crew suggestions



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a variety of cleanup crew that I can add to my tank after the cycle?

Or tell me what you have and tank size?


Thanks in advanced


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

Turbo snails, sandsifting stars, and only tiny blue legged hermits, emerald crabs,
Nerite snails as well. I heard QB has sandsifting stars in good quatity, they are going to fly....


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

There is so many different snails, what are the main differences between them?

I hear a lot abot turbo snails...

And I cant seem to find a compatibility chart for inverts with other inverts cuz i want to know if different crabs, snails, shrimp etc can live with each other.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That would be a good thing for sure...

I found i couldnt keep narssius (sp) snails with my blue leg hermits. 

Turbos and nerites need to be watched by the hermits. If you have smaller snails then your hermits there doesnt seem to be a problem. They dont want the smaller shells 

but thats just my observation, I am sure others will have good tips or pointers


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Symphy68 said:


> Turbo snails, sandsifting stars, and only tiny blue legged hermits, emerald crabs,
> Nerite snails as well. I heard QB has sandsifting stars in good quatity, they are going to fly....


Why only tiny blue legged hermits? Big ones no good for cleaning?

Do you feed hermits?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

No turbos 
omg sandsifting star for a beginner and a new tank .....................
the thing will surley die or feed off the dead snails that fall over !!!

yeh i know their cheap sure why not who cares if they die !!


----------

